# Recommended building in Marina area



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

We are new to Dubai and looking for a large, nice apartment in the Marina area.

Something over 2500 sq ft in a nice well built building, must have a maids room and would much rather be looking over water than another building or construction zone.

Our budget is fairly flexible but not quite "sky is the limit"...

Marina Quays looks great but is a little pricey...
Damac Waves have some huge apartments but the finishings are pretty bad...
Crown Marina looks reasonable size and could be a decent fit...

Any advice on building that we should look at?

Would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try Marina Tower, see if they have anything on the 1st 3 floors. The apartments on these floors are massive and all overlook the Marina.

The apartment I had was a 2 bedroom (but also had a large "study" with a full sized bathroom next to it that I used as a 3rd bedroom) with a maid room bigger than the bedroom I had when I lived in the UK. It was 3000 sq ft in size and the balcony is one of the largest in the Marina. 2 years ago, they wanted 165k for it.

The whole building is owned by Emaar so no dodgy landlords to deal with. Hamptons deal with the leasing and they have an office in the building if you have any issues. 

I regretted leaving that apartment for a long time.

I had a lot of problems trying to find a large apartment in the Marina, I ended up going to the Palm instead. Silverene may also be worth a look but I didn't like the layout of the apartments, or the pool area and they're a bit pricey for what they are to be honest. I heard good things about The Jewels but never been inside.

Edit - I wasn't impressed with Marina Crown, the building is a bit dated by Dubai standards, only the master bedroom has an en suite, and the access road is pathetic. Plus there's the tram works out front too so you can't even cross the road to go to Barasti without taking a big detour. This also makes it hard to flag down a taxi.


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the ideas and will definitely check it out. Also interesting what you say about the Marina Crown, what I am working out is that things get "dated" and "worn" much quicker in Dubai that in other places. Thanks again.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Try Marina Tower, see if they have anything on the 1st 3 floors. The apartments on these floors are massive and all overlook the Marina.
> 
> The apartment I had was a 2 bedroom (but also had a large "study" with a full sized bathroom next to it that I used as a 3rd bedroom) with a maid room bigger than the bedroom I had when I lived in the UK. It was 3000 sq ft in size and the balcony is one of the largest in the Marina. 2 years ago, they wanted 165k for it.
> 
> ...


I never knew you could rent straight from the builder. Did you steal pay an agent? How many checks?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, you still need to pay the agent fee to Hamptons who manage the building. There's a few Emaar buildings like this I think.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You could also look at Emirates Crown, the aots there are pretty huge and the finishing a bit above average


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

*The shortlist of buildings*



Felixtoo2 said:


> You could also look at Emirates Crown, the aots there are pretty huge and the finishing a bit above average


Thanks. This suggestion came up from some colleagues as well. Some buildings that people commonly feel are pretty good are as follows:

- Al Fattan
- Emaar 6 (the original Marina development)
- Trident Bayside
- 23 Marina
- Park Island
- The Jewels
- Marina Quays

The other option is we take the plunge and move to the Palm in Oceana or Tiara, although the cost seems higher.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should consider the Fairmont Residence on the Palm, it seems to be cheaper than Oceana/Tiara but the quality is amazing (I live there and have no complaints) as is the pool area.

23 Marina is probably the most desirable building in the Marina to live in. The one and only reason for this is that this is the only building you can live in and be guaranteed not to have to look at the architectural monstrosity from your window. I'm sure the facilities, etc, are fine, but it's a ghastly looking building.

Al Fattan is nice too but the pool area sucks and you have to contend with JBR traffic in the evenings.


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

*Fairmont - Looks nice*



Gavtek said:


> You should consider the Fairmont Residence on the Palm, it seems to be cheaper than Oceana/Tiara but the quality is amazing (I live there and have no complaints) as is the pool area.
> 
> 23 Marina is probably the most desirable building in the Marina to live in. The one and only reason for this is that this is the only building you can live in and be guaranteed not to have to look at the architectural monstrosity from your window. I'm sure the facilities, etc, are fine, but it's a ghastly looking building.
> 
> Al Fattan is nice too but the pool area sucks and you have to contend with JBR traffic in the evenings.


Thanks for the idea. Fairmont does look really nice (actually nicer than Oceana), although a quick look on Dubizzle shows a huge range of prices for places there (much larger range than other buildings it seems). 3 bedrooms advertised for 210k - 260k... any idea on what a "real" price would be?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure about 3 bedroom, I got my 2 bedroom for 160k, the landlord wanted 180k so I reckon the bottom end of the range you've described for a 3 bedder. The view will determine the price I guess, although I do have a decent view.


----------



## MMI (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks*



Gavtek said:


> Not sure about 3 bedroom, I got my 2 bedroom for 160k, the landlord wanted 180k so I reckon the bottom end of the range you've described for a 3 bedder. The view will determine the price I guess, although I do have a decent view.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------

